# Premium Priced Klingeltöne



## Tonguru (20 August 2004)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,314070,00.html

Nix neues, aber schön, wenn man eine Artikelflaute damit stopfen kann oder wie? Wird wohl kaum einen Aufschrei der Empörung hervorrufen.
Dennoch ist natürlich jede Anprangerung willkommen, für den letzten, der es noch nicht weiß, und vielleicht liest den Artikel ja jemand im Bundestag, ähem...  :lol:


----------



## Teleton (20 August 2004)

Die Empfehlung mit der Prepaidkarte ist grundsätzlich nicht schlecht. Bei den Abos wird aber trotzdem verbucht, die Karten geraten dann ins Minus und die Kunden wundern sich warum die neuen Aufbuchungen so schnell futsch sind. Vor ein paar Jahren als SMS erst einige Tage nach dem Versand abgebucht wurden gabs das Problem schon mal, die TK-Unternehmen haben dann wenn die Karte längere Zeit nicht genutzt wurde die "Minusbeträge" versucht beim Karteninhaber einzuziehen.


Teleton


----------



## disciple (12 September 2004)

Sobald eine Prepaid Karte leer ist, ist Schluss. Ich bin nicht bei allen Anbietern 100% informiert, aber in der Regel erfolgt die Prüfung, ob eine Karte im Plus ist. Sind auf der Karte als noch 1 Euro und das Abo kostet 4 Euro, werden die 4 Euro abgezogen und die Karte steht bei -3. Danach wird nichts mehr abgezogen. Da auch ein Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde, der eindeutig sagt, dass nur das abtelefoniert werden kann, was auf der Karte ist, können die -3 Euro zwar beim nächsten aufbuchen abgezogen werden (20Euro aufbuchen = 17 Euro Guthaben), können allerdings nicht auf anderem Wege eingefordert werden.


----------



## Teleton (13 September 2004)

Hi Disciple,

ich kenne zwei Fälle in denen Abos auf eine "leere" Prepaid-Karte gebucht wurden, daher vermute ich dass es mit allen Karten passieren kann.
So eindeutig vereinbart ist das in den Vertragsbedingungen nicht, dass keine Minusbeträge verlangt werden dürfen. Wie gesagt gab es die Auseinandersetzung schon mal vor ein paar Jahren als SMS erst 3-4 Tage später abgerechnet wurden.
Ich denke aber auch wenn mit voller Kostenkontrolle u.ä. geworben wird sind die Chancen gut eine Forderung abzuwehren.

Teleton


----------



## disciple (13 September 2004)

Beispiel Eplus:
Free&Easy AGBs, §5.1:


> http://www.eplus.de/agb/down/agb_free_easy.pdf
> Die EPS-Leistungen aus dem Vertrag über die Zusatzdienstleistung sind vom Kunden
> vorauszuzahlen; der Kunde ist somit vorleistungspflichtig. Er kann daher die Leistungen der
> Zusatzdienstleistung nur nutzen, wenn ein hinreichendes Guthaben auf dem bei EPM im Rahmen
> ...



Daraus resultiert: kann man mehr verbrauchen, als aufgebucht wurde, hat Eplus den Vertrag verletzt und muss somit für die entstandenen Mehrkosten aufkommen. Nach diesem Paragraph müsste Eplus also, wenn du es schaffst mit der Karte ins Minus zu kommen, deine Karte auf 0 ausgleichen, bevor sie dir neues Guthaben aufbuchen.


----------



## Teleton (13 September 2004)

Diese Klausel sehe ich als nicht so eindeutig an. 
Es wird zwar geregelt dass E-Plus selbst nicht leisten braucht wenn kein Guthaben da ist, ein Verbot an E-Plus dem Kunden nen Kredit zu geben und diesen später zurückzufordern erkenne ich darin aber nicht. 

Teleton


----------

